# TORRES EMPIRE LA SUPERSHOW



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

LADIES AND GENTLEMAN BOYS AND GIRLS IT'S BACK THE TORRES EMPIRE LA SUPERSHOW AUGUST 23rd 2015 AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER REGISTRATION IS GOING UP REAL SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT TIM "THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE" AT 214-356-0352 AND HE WILL LET YOU KNOW WHAT'S UP!!!!! REGISTER EARLY THIS IS OUR 5TH YEAR AND WE ARE DOING IT BIG WITH A LOT OF SURPRISES THAT WE HAE PLAN, BUT THIS YEAR NO SUBSTITUTION SO PLEASE CONTACT TIM ABOUT THAT, BUT AUGUST 23RD TORRES EMPIRE LA SUPERSHOW AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER COME GET YOU SOME!!!!!!!


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Hell yeah The los ángeles súper show


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

People's Choice said:


> LADIES AND GENTLEMAN BOYS AND GIRLS IT'S BACK THE TORRES EMPIRE LA SUPERSHOW AUGUST 23rd 2015 AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER REGISTRATION IS GOING UP REAL SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT TIM "THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE" AT 214-356-0352 AND HE WILL LET YOU KNOW WHAT'S UP!!!!! REGISTER EARLY THIS IS OUR 5TH YEAR AND WE ARE DOING IT BIG WITH A LOT OF SURPRISES THAT WE HAE PLAN, BUT THIS YEAR NO SUBSTITUTION SO PLEASE CONTACT TIM ABOUT THAT, BUT AUGUST 23RD TORRES EMPIRE LA SUPERSHOW AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER COME GET YOU SOME!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking forward to it once again ?


Ontario classics car club


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:run:WE ARE THERE TIMM:run: TORRES EMPIRE LA SUPERSHOW _







It's coming August 23rd 2015_ LADIES AND GENTLEMAN BOYS AND GIRLS IT'S BACK THE TORRES EMPIRE LA SUPERSHOW AUGUST 23rd 2015 AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER REGISTRATION IS GOING UP REAL SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT TIM "THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE" AT 214-356-0352 AND HE WILL LET YOU KNOW WHAT'S UP!!!!! REGISTER EARLY THIS IS OUR 5TH YEAR AND WE ARE DOING IT BIG WITH A LOT OF SURPRISES THAT WE HAE PLAN, BUT THIS YEAR NO SUBSTITUTION SO PLEASE CONTACT TIM ABOUT THAT, BUT AUGUST 23RD TORRES EMPIRE LA SUPERSHOW AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER COME GET YOU SOME!!!!!!!​


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

We be ready


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT GONNA BE A GOOD ONE LIKE THE OTHER YEARS


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

WE ARE READY FOR THE L.A SUPER SHOW:run:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Same here:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

He'll yeah!! Love this show....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Flyer contest? _:dunno:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT.. Great show I'll be there again to support


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Flyer contest? _:dunno:


YES WE WILL HAVE A FLYER CONTEST:thumbsup:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

UNIDOS WILL BE THERE ONCE AGAIN FOR THE 5TH YR TORRES EMPIRE TTT!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

People's Choice said:


> YES WE WILL HAVE A FLYER CONTEST:thumbsup:


Iam in! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

UNIDOS LOOKING FORWARD TO LA SUPER SHOW


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

back to the top:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

TORRES EMPIRE LA SUPERSHOW _







It's coming August 23rd 2015_ 
LADIES AND GENTLEMAN BOYS AND GIRLS IT'S BACK THE TORRES EMPIRE LA SUPERSHOW AUGUST 23rd 2015 AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER REGISTRATION IS GOING UP REAL SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT TIM "THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE" AT 214-356-0352 AND HE WILL LET YOU KNOW WHAT'S UP!!!!! REGISTER EARLY THIS IS OUR 5TH YEAR AND WE ARE DOING IT BIG WITH A LOT OF SURPRISES THAT WE HAE PLAN, BUT THIS YEAR NO SUBSTITUTION SO PLEASE CONTACT TIM ABOUT THAT, BUT AUGUST 23RD TORRES EMPIRE LA SUPERSHOW AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER COME GET YOU SOME!!!!!!!​


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

DON'T FORGET 1/4 OF TANK ON GAS :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

GONNA BE A GOOD ONE


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

BIG LOUU said:


> DON'T FORGET 1/4 OF TANK ON GAS :thumbsup:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

BIG LOUU said:


> TORRES EMPIRE LA SUPERSHOW _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

WE ARE READY FOR THE L.A SUPER SHOW:run:​


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

looking forward to it once again 


Ontario classics car club


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> View attachment 1494722
> looking forward to it once again
> 
> 
> Ontario classics car club


NICE COLECTION:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

WE ARE READY FOR THE L.A SUPER SHOW:run:​


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Junior24 (Feb 23, 2012)

More info on flyer design


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

WE ARE READY FOR THE L.A SUPER SHOW:run:​


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

WE ARE READY FOR THE L.A SUPER SHOW:run:​


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

[h=2]







TORRES EMPIRE LA SUPERSHOW[/h]_







It's coming August 23rd 2015_ 
LADIES AND GENTLEMAN BOYS AND GIRLS IT'S BACK THE TORRES EMPIRE LA SUPERSHOW AUGUST 23rd 2015 AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER REGISTRATION IS GOING UP REAL SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT TIM "THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE" AT 214-356-0352 AND HE WILL LET YOU KNOW WHAT'S UP!!!!! REGISTER EARLY THIS IS OUR 5TH YEAR AND WE ARE DOING IT BIG WITH A LOT OF SURPRISES THAT WE HAE PLAN, BUT THIS YEAR NO SUBSTITUTION SO PLEASE CONTACT TIM ABOUT THAT, BUT AUGUST 23RD TORRES EMPIRE LA SUPERSHOW AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER COME GET YOU SOME!!!!!!!​


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

*TORRES EMPIRE LA SUPERSHOW

*_*







*It's coming August 23rd 2015_ LADIES AND GENTLEMAN BOYS AND GIRLS IT'S BACK THE TORRES EMPIRE LA SUPERSHOW AUGUST 23rd 2015 AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER REGISTRATION IS GOING UP REAL SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT TIM "THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE" AT 214-356-0352 AND HE WILL LET YOU KNOW WHAT'S UP!!!!! REGISTER EARLY THIS IS OUR 5TH YEAR AND WE ARE DOING IT BIG WITH A LOT OF SURPRISES THAT WE HAE PLAN, BUT THIS YEAR NO SUBSTITUTION SO PLEASE CONTACT TIM ABOUT THAT, BUT AUGUST 23RD TORRES EMPIRE LA SUPERSHOW AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER COME GET YOU SOME!!!!!!!​


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

*TORRES EMPIRE LA SUPERSHOW

*_*







*It's coming August 23rd 2015_ LADIES AND GENTLEMAN BOYS AND GIRLS IT'S BACK THE TORRES EMPIRE LA SUPERSHOW AUGUST 23rd 2015 AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER REGISTRATION IS GOING UP REAL SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT TIM "THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE" AT 214-356-0352 AND HE WILL LET YOU KNOW WHAT'S UP!!!!! REGISTER EARLY THIS IS OUR 5TH YEAR AND WE ARE DOING IT BIG WITH A LOT OF SURPRISES THAT WE HAE PLAN, BUT THIS YEAR NO SUBSTITUTION SO PLEASE CONTACT TIM ABOUT THAT, BUT AUGUST 23RD TORRES EMPIRE LA SUPERSHOW AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER COME GET YOU SOME!!!!!!!​​


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

When is registration open...?


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

10 for me :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

96tein said:


> When is registration open...?


NOW HIT UP TIM


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Robert =woody65= said:


> 10 for me :biggrin:


I GOT SOME WOODY CALL ME


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

BIG LOUU said:


> NOW HIT UP TIM


Right on thanks man


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT GONNA BE GOOD


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

96tein said:


> Right on thanks man


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

BIG LOUU said:


> I GOT SOME WOODY CALL ME


thanks lou:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:run:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT...!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: BAD ASS SHOW, CANT WAIT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:run:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

look out for our BUDWEISE SUPER CUSTOM CAR SHOW TOUR STOP DATES IN 2015 Best Of Show Magazine TTT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

*TORRES EMPIRE LA SUPERSHOW

*_*







*It's coming August 23rd 2015_ LADIES AND GENTLEMAN BOYS AND GIRLS IT'S BACK THE TORRES EMPIRE LA SUPERSHOW AUGUST 23rd 2015 AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER REGISTRATION IS GOING UP REAL SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT TIM "THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE" AT 214-356-0352 AND HE WILL LET YOU KNOW WHAT'S UP!!!!! REGISTER EARLY THIS IS OUR 5TH YEAR AND WE ARE DOING IT BIG WITH A LOT OF SURPRISES THAT WE HAE PLAN, BUT THIS YEAR NO SUBSTITUTION SO PLEASE CONTACT TIM ABOUT THAT, BUT AUGUST 23RD TORRES EMPIRE LA SUPERSHOW AT THE LA CONVENTION CENTER COME GET YOU SOME!!!!!!!​​​


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

10 spots for us


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno: when you realize you only got 8 months to get some shit done lol...


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Robert =woody65= said:


> 10 spots for us


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

ricndaregal said:


> hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno: when you realize you only got 8 months to get some shit done lol...:yes:


:yes:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:run:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Well he goes my hat going into the ring for the Flyer Contest! Hope you like it Raza!!!!!

_​








_Plenty of room for more updates...._


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Great show can't wait


Ontario classics car club


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

NICE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BIG LOUU said:


> NICE


Thanks Carnal! TTT!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Will be there


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Will be there


:thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm getting ready I'm there


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Cant wait


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

? TTT 


Ontario classics car club


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

T
TT


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> T
> TT


:wave:


----------



## jgal65 (Jan 24, 2015)

westside originals in da house .....


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT Cant wait!!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT BIG LOU SUP


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> TTT BIG LOU SUP


NOT MUCH SNOPS HOW YOU DOING


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Nothing just partying


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

How's ur cars new look coming along?


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

Delano will be in the house :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> How's ur cars new look coming along?


I DONT KNOW I HAVE TO GO SEE IT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## jgal65 (Jan 24, 2015)

westside originals in da house !!!!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

jgal65 said:


> westside originals in da house !!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

SEND THE FORMS OUT BEFORE IT SELLS OUT .YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS SHOW


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

Tmft


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

To The Top


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_*TTT!!!!

*_


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Robert =woody65= said:


> ttt


:yes:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BIG LOUU said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

bttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Robert =woody65= said:


> bttt


:yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## freshmexevents (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site

http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Robert =woody65= said:


> bttt


DID YOU SEND THEM YET WOODY


----------



## jack1963 (Feb 18, 2011)

ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Updated flyer!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Abram hallman (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey guys my name is Abram Hallman im from louisville ky.I have been on a search for a certain movie car I heard a member of Family First CC has..Its The 63 Impala from Boyz N the Hood I believ its called or was called touch of gold..If anyone can get me in contact with the owner it would be greatly appreciated. My number is (502)693-5227 thanks


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Abram hallman said:


> Hey guys my name is Abram Hallman im from louisville ky.I have been on a search for a certain movie car I heard a member of Family First CC has..Its The 63 Impala from Boyz N the Hood I believ its called or was called touch of gold..If anyone can get me in contact with the owner it would be greatly appreciated. My number is (502)693-5227 thanks


this car was sold and shipped to japan after the movie


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

???


Ontario classics car club


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:run:


----------



## El_Guapo (Apr 23, 2013)

The Baddest Car Show I've ever been to. Much better than the Vegas Super Show.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

El_Guapo said:


> The Baddest Car Show I've ever been to. Much better than the Vegas Super Show.


:yes:


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

TTT!!!!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DEVOTIONS81 (May 25, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

? bump


Ontario classics car club


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Kidblack (Jul 21, 2009)

Any performers yet


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:nicoderm::wave:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

bttt


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Sold out yet?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

The show is NOT sold out registration is still open :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Is online registration up? I heard it was down.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Ttt.


----------



## JOHNMILLER9325 (Mar 1, 2012)

sent my app. out today/spots available??


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

This show will never sell out again.



People's Choice said:


> The show is NOT sold out registration is still open :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

bttt


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

WHERE CAN WE GET THE PRE RES FORM ?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

just go to the link and print one out 
http://www.torresempire.com/compone...fp-rokstories/169-la-supershow-august-23-2015


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Updated Flyer!_


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

nice:thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

this is the form and price if you are going to use power


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

*Krazy Kutting *is set up to be at this show. We will have a lot of ne products. fully engraved Hyd Systems, Suspensions, Full Motor kits for Chevy engines, Ready to take all your Car Club Plaque orders. Please stop by our booth and check out the new stuff were bringing this year for all your lowriding needs. Engraved, Ball milled, Plated Ready to just put on your Ride.












Just a little to look at Thanks


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

is pre reg still open if it is wats the link


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Updated Flyer!_


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Back to The top


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

DON'T FORGET 1/4 OF TANK OF GAS


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

DON'T FORGET 1/4 OF TANK OF GAS​


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Got it lou


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Robert =woody65= said:


> Got it lou


:thumbsup:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

bump


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

BUMP T THE TOP,,, :thumbsup:uffin: SEE YOU ALL THERE ,,,


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

ray-13 said:


> BUMP T THE TOP,,, :thumbsup:uffin: SEE YOU ALL THERE ,,,


:thumbsup:SEE YOU THERE RAY


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

BIG LOUU said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

BIG LOUU said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

When do i Get My confirmations gee


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Robert =woody65= said:


> When do i Get My confirmations gee


we are waiting on times for move in so we can put the times on there but it will be very soon:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

People's Choice said:


> we are waiting on times for move in so we can put the times on there but it will be very soon:thumbsup:


thank you for all The help


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Robert =woody65= said:


> thank you for all The help


No problem homie&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57342;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57342;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57342;


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

WHAT UP TIM


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Lowrider Rockilleo (May 23, 2015)

Singer songwriter well known for the hit single lowrider on Youtube Check out my videos under rockilleo and hit me up I'm so ready to perform live anywhere anyplace music is my passion Live music live vokals no backup vocals pre recorded stuff just me doing what I do salute to everyone god bless u and be safe


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

DON'T FORGET 1/4 OF TANK OF GAS


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Online payment down???


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

call tim johnny


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Johnny562 said:


> Online payment down???


check or money order and the application


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

BIG LOUU said:


> call tim johnny


:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Robert =woody65= said:


> :wave:


:inout::nicoderm:WHERE YOU AT WOODY I'M GOING TO PUT YOUR PICTURE ON A BEER CARTON


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT,,,.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

ray-13 said:


> TTT,,,.... :thumbsup:


what up ray


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

BIG LOUU said:


> call tim johnny


Thanks. Called him and he pointed me to a link online. I simply missed it.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Johnny562 said:


> Thanks. Called him and he pointed me to a link online. I simply missed it.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

BIG LOUU said:


> what up ray


CHILLING BIG HOMIE,, HOW YOU DOING


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

LA GENTE C.C PHOENIX will be there :sunglasses::+1:?


----------



## Sinful Side 86 (Feb 1, 2012)

Are they still apot available?


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

ray-13 said:


> CHILLING BIG HOMIE,, HOW YOU DOING


doing good ray


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Sinful Side 86 said:


> Are they still apot available?


send it in call tim


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

ONE WEEK AWAY IN THE CENTRL VALLEY THE 559. MAJESTICS CEN CAL 28 ANIVERSSERY THE PLACE TO BE VISALIA CA MOONEYS GROVE PARK, FOOD,DRINKS,RAFFLES AND AWARDS. COME AND HAVE A GREAT TIME WITH US.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## hellborn (Oct 7, 2013)

Need a banner before this event?


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:run:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

T T T


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Officially Sold Out!


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

SOLD OUT SOLD OUT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt sold out


----------



## rudeerude (Nov 9, 2012)

Sold out for general admission ??


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

rudeerude said:


> Sold out for general admission ??


to register cars for the show


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

rudeerude said:


> Sold out for general admission ??


:rofl:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Next Year is going to be a 2 day show with a Pre Party! Torres Empire doing it bigger and better :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR 4th ANUAL BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 Don't miss out on this one this year you will not regret it we are expecting a great turn out


OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

81cutty'elite' said:


> Next Year is going to be a 2 day show with a Pre Party! Torres Empire doing it bigger and better :thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

What time is roll-in on Saturday?


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:run:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

BIG LOUU said:


> :run:


double :run: lol


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

ricndaregal said:


> double :run: lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Johnny562 said:


> What time is roll-in/setup on Saturday?


T T T


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Just heard the commercial on KDAY! COME GET YOU SOME!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

screwed up loco said:


> Just heard the commercial on KDAY! COME GET YOU SOME!!! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:yes: ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

Robert =woody65= said:


> :yes: ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Updated Flyer! _:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

We have been working day and night to get ready for this show. Were going to have full undercarriages, Engine kits, Hydraulic parts to complete set-ups, Al our billet accessories Bik parts, Pedal car parts. M sure you get what you need come by and pick them up why wait


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

can entries be subtitude ? got a homie that can't make it


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

EL RAIDER said:


> can entries be subtitude ? got a homie that can't make it


SORRY NOT THIS YEAR


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

BIG LOUU said:


> [/QUOT:thumbsup:E]


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## mr.regal (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm coming from Miami is there anything going on on Monday????


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BIG LOUU said:


> SORRY NOT THIS YEAR


complete sold out ? no room for 2 rides ?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

BIG LOUU said:


> SORRY NOT THIS YEAR


thx :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TDesigns707 (Oct 22, 2011)

Make sure you look for me at theis amazing show brothers..


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Who wants to see Danza Azteca Aka Aztec Dancers instead of all the negrada. Get some cultura Mexica for our RAZA !!!!  Q Viva La Raza Mexika !!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Wristbands can be purchased the day before at the same spot, correct?


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Show around The córner


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

When can we get extra wristbands.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## 805crusing (May 20, 2015)

Ill be there


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

:run::run::run::run::run::run::run::run:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_I will be here shooting the show and videoing taping the event! _:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ricndaregal said:


> :run::run::run::run::run::run::run::run:


:h5:


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

When does move-in start?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MIRACLE said:


> When does move-in start?


Its on the flyer above homie.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Few more days


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

Anything on wristbands


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

MOVE IN TODAY! POST PICS!


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

How much are spectator tickets


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

How much are the spectator tickets?


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

since nobody will post pics on here for some reason, what are some good facebook or instagrams that will have some?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

og ron c said:


> since nobody will post pics on here for some reason, what are some good facebook or instagrams that will have some?


Cookies productions,familigraphix and dream on Posted pics on Instagram and Facebook homie


----------



## Ethan61 (Feb 24, 2010)

nice!!!!!!


----------



## ENCINAS (Oct 11, 2007)

og ron c said:


> since nobody will post pics on here for some reason, what are some good facebook or instagrams that will have some?


Lowrider OG AZ Side, on Facebook their is already move in videos pictures will be posted after the show or during


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

So who won what? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## rudeerude (Nov 9, 2012)

og ron c said:


> since nobody will post pics on here for some reason, what are some good facebook or instagrams that will have some?


 IG Justlowriders and OG_Freaky_Tales ,Lowrides_Magazine have some good ones


----------



## rudeerude (Nov 9, 2012)

bigdogg323 said:


> So who won what? :dunno: :dunno:


From IG "FINAL SCORE"won Best of Show,Best Hydros, and Best Undercarriage. But ya were would all the show final results be.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

It's a shame that most users dont post pics on here anymore. I was waiting for the hoe pics.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

I got some but i got to upload them and edited them still. But I'll post a few from other people for now.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## pitboss (Jan 15, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


Right on thanks lowrider style appreciate it for those who couldn't make it


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

Johnny562 said:


> It's a shame that most users dont post pics on here anymore. I was waiting for the hoe pics.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1734218&stc=1&d=1440475968

Here you go Johnny.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

X2


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


:worship: any more pics of this sixfoe


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

peterjm97 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1734218&stc=1&d=1440475968
> 
> Here you go Johnny.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

47 fleetmaster said:


> :worship: any more pics of this sixfoe


I SHOULD HAVE ONE........


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Got to LA and accidently told the cab driver to take me to the LA Coliseum and he left. So i was lost in LA lol! Likely i walked down to the corner to take the bus and saw these homie's at the Mcdonalds! Of coarse they hooked me up with a ride and i shot this firme pic! BIG SHOUT OUT TO THE ISLANDERS CAR CLUB!!!!

_


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the piks lowriderstyle keep em komin!!! Appreciate it:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## geerider (Feb 17, 2006)

*Much Love to Hector and Lowrider Style CC from Islanders CC!!! *:wave::thumbsup:





Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Got to LA and accidently told the cab driver to take me to the LA Coliseum and he left. So i was lost in LA lol! Likely i walked down to the corner to take the bus and saw these homie's at the Mcdonalds! Of coarse they hooked me up with a ride and i shot this firme pic! BIG SHOUT OUT TO THE ISLANDERS CAR CLUB!!!!
> 
> _


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

geerider said:


> *Much Love to Hector and Lowrider Style CC from Islanders CC!!! *:wave::thumbsup:


Thanks brothers!


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here goes one of many photographs i shot at the LA Supershow! 
Follow my photography on Instagram @ vegadesignsphotography.

​


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

congrats to homie won the belt!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

bad ass 57 chevy ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

will post more after break!!


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> congrats to homie won the belt!!!!!:thumbsup:


WHAT CAR


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

ONE BAD RIVI ^^^^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

:420: 420 IMPALA!!!!uffin:^^^


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

This is a hella shot




Lowrider Style CC said:


>


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

i didnt get the back end of this car thanks!!!!!looks great with a little camel toe action!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

this 64 looked even better in person^^^^^ like all the gold on it!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

ttt for this lac!!!!!!:machinegun:^^^^^^


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

My favorite convertible cadillac:guns: ttt!!! one bad mother fucker!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


:worship:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> i didnt get the back end of this car thanks!!!!!looks great with a little camel toe action!!!:thumbsup:


Would you happen to know if she makes house calls? I need my fluids checked too... I mean my car needs to be checked out too?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

Great great show and planty of hop action, way better show than Vegas super show in my opinion


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

Danm Omar those are bad ass pics bro!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Gracias i have tons on my FB Page 

*_https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=857262381017696&set=a.102323243178284.3003.100002018257338&type=3&theater


----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

:thumbsup: On point as always Omar!!!


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Gracias i have tons on my FB Page
> 
> *_https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=857262381017696&set=a.102323243178284.3003.100002018257338&type=3&theater


Thanks Omar but I don't have FB, i have always liked this site to keep me update on my Lowrider addiction LOL. 
I still have more of my own to post too.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Follow my photography on Instagram @ vegadesignsphotography.


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## HITHARD (Aug 13, 2007)

Gracias! To all who posted pics.


----------



## Ralph B (Jul 15, 2012)

Save the date TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Ethan61 (Feb 24, 2010)

Great turn out!!!! Love the car and the people getting along. As always the concert was joke!!!!!! EG Lover are you kidding me!!!??? Hire a DJ to get crowd moving all will be well. THE CONCERT WAS A BIG FAIL!!!!! Next Las Vegas!!!


----------

